# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Tài liệu về thiết kế tủ điện và đi dây

## newbieCNC

Em cũng chân ướt chân ráo làm về cái này, sưu tầm vài tài liệu trên mạng, thấy hay nên đưa lên cho anh em. Bác nào biết nhiều về cái này chia sẻ cho anh em nhé. Tài liệu tóm tắt bằng tiếng việt, được dịch từ tài liệu của Siemens.

EMC Design Guidelines.pdf

Thiet ke tu dien va di day.pdf

----------

anhcos, ít nói, Bias, conandor.hyn, cuongmay, daiphucd4, dinhpanda, duc hoang, embedded, far away, ghoang, hk0569, hoanghai_vt, Hoapham Archi, htupro91@gmail.com, huanpt, hungdn, huyquynhbk, khoacdt1602, Khoi Trinh, khuongsuzu, lê hoàng, NewbieCN, nguyenlamvu123, novicus, phuoclethanh, solero, taikhoancaigi123, thanglong, thanh9840, thehiena2, thuhanoi, trongtran, Tsar, Tuanlm, vanquanghqt, vietcnc, Vipblack, vungtroibinhyen

----------


## ít nói

Tài lieeun rất hay cám ơn bạn

----------

hk0569, phuoclethanh

----------


## Tuanlm

Tuyệt vời. Thanks

----------


## nvlonggl

Cảm ơn b nha!

----------

